# Sustanon 250 Pakistan Karachi Pharmatec ¿FAKE?



## PlastiKe (Mar 22, 2010)

Real or Fake sustanon 250 by Pharmatec Pakistan Karachi?
































































1. Organon logo is not printed on the blisters

2. The printing of bills of lot number and expiration date are deleted at the finger (yellow letters not deleted)

3. The line grayish neck of the bulb is irregular

4. Today I put a blister on the photo and I will not hurt anything to wear it (I was mixed in the same syringe with boldenone)

greetings


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Check the spelling of propionate, it looks like an l and not an i, if thats the case they are fake.


----------



## PlastiKe (Mar 22, 2010)

In ampoule writting "Propionate"

FAKE: Proplonate

MY SUSTA KARACHI: Propionate

HIGH QUALITY PHOTO IN MAX RESOLUTION: http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/2250/p3190116.jpg

thanks


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

looks like an i to me


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

im using the same sust now mate gtg...


----------



## nittythekid (Oct 2, 2007)

i did about 30 of those about 3 years ago and had lots of success absolutely nothing bad to say about that ****, put on about 20lbs while on it


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmm nice


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Dam I have some vials and they have an l.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

there g2g buddy no probs with them, a source wouldnt give you all the boxes inslips etc if there fake as they usually dont have them

anyhow g2g

enjoy, i love that brand of sust


----------



## mart revive (Aug 26, 2008)

PlastiKe said:


> In ampoule writting "Propionate"
> 
> FAKE: Proplonate
> 
> ...


have the amps with the l instead of i been proved as bunk or s there a chance they contain any test??


----------



## mart revive (Aug 26, 2008)

Bump


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

they are fake but they DO contain some form of test.

they are not made by organon, and the usual spelling mistake on these ones is not present, the vials are bigger than normal as is the writing, the bath number at the bottom is also not right, its too bold and thick, there is also a commor after the 1 top right of the amp and there isint on genuine karachi


----------



## Daver9999 (Jan 29, 2010)

These are 100% legit and real sus. The bold dark exp. dates are fine, they were just printed in an earlier batch. Later on they change a bit but it's all good.

I have batch 0028 and 0063 to 0066. Your stuff is 100% legit. A lot of people got freaked out about this new stuff because there is no Organon stamp on the amps. The company Pharmatec OBS is contracted by Organon to make the sustanon. I have done hours of research on this topic. It would take me a long time to write it all out so what I suggest is you go to Google and search "Sustanon Pharmatec" and you will see lots of pics and info on this.

There is so much info you need to read it. The best news is I am on week 7 ( 500mg/week - 2 amps ) and I'm up 17 pounds and my size and strength is incredible. This stuff is 100% legit and awesome. Enjoy it.

Here's the website to Pharmatec OBS so you can check it out. Look at the top left hand corner and you will see that they were formally Organon Pakistan.

http://www.obs.com.pk/others.html

Enjoy it and don't worry about it. You have a product in your hand that is 100% legit. Don't let other people worry you. Ease your mind.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

if I remeber right Organon were bought out by bayer/schering thats why the english sustanon and the hcg boxs are bayer/schering


----------



## 57nstilpumpin23 (Apr 25, 2009)

hi.......i have the same ones ,they hurt like a mother my shoulder and bicep became swollen and red with pain for five days whats your intake on this stuff why did it hurt so much felt like i had the flu . help!!


----------



## 57nstilpumpin23 (Apr 25, 2009)

hi.......i have the same ones i did two ,was very painful and red for five days felt like i had the flu did you have any of these problems .


----------



## 57nstilpumpin23 (Apr 25, 2009)

hi.......why do they hurt like hell bro . my shoulder and bicep were red for five days felt like the flu i research them too everthing seemds good to go but why so much i know prop hurts but not like this .. i have pinned sus before and never had this whats going on do you know anything i don't


----------



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

legit!!!!


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

my training partner has started on these and he is enjoying them, he is just running 4ml of them on there own, he got the gear flu from them but is fine now.


----------



## tarbosh (Jun 1, 2011)

mine look like this but have brown gold paint over the white stripe on the neck that scratches off real easy and there is the white line under it.


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

ive been using the sust for a year now. ive looked at the picture and its from pharmatec, they are all made by pharmatec obs but if it is writen the same on the box like that on the picture its def gtg. i will only buy this type bacause i know it works. there is afew types of organon sustanon made in different places is pakistan but i will only use that type in the pic. the gold line arouind the neck is usual too its the same as the deca 100 if you get your hands on that and it sometimes has a silver line aswel but i think its bacause of the box rubbing onto it. hope that helps lads.


----------



## tarbosh (Jun 1, 2011)

I have deca 100's from Pharmatec that look like this http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/fake-aas-pictures/124810-fake-real-sustanon-250-deca-durabolin.html#post2248280 but have a gold ring like my sust instead of the silver and that flakes off to reveal the white ring under it, should the deca have a silver line?


----------



## tarbosh (Jun 1, 2011)

my deca 100's have a gold ring like my sust should it be silver? or can real deca have a gold ring that flakes off over the white ring??


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

i consider myself an expert with sustanon and deca pharmatec organon. send me a pic and i will pull mine out and compare and tell you all if its def gtg or not sure as there is afew companies make for organon sustanon in pakistan


----------



## DARKPRINCE (Feb 14, 2013)

*I have the ones with the l spelling instead of the i spelling,,,pakistan karachis sust, I got them from a source and offered to return the amps. he haven't agreed. So, I don't know how to take that if its meaning they're real or not...I will send u some pics of them..I don't want them.*

*
*


----------



## DARKPRINCE (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

I used karachi sust last year, awesome stuff rated it very highly, next to no pip as well if i remember correctly, unlike the zafa sust which felt like a bullet wound the next day.


----------



## DARKPRINCE (Feb 14, 2013)

BBaddict said:


> I used karachi sust last year, awesome stuff rated it very highly, next to no pip as well if i remember correctly, unlike the zafa sust which felt like a bullet wound the next day.


where they the kind I posted and still have??


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

DARKPRINCE said:


> where they the kind I posted and still have??


Pretty much mate, can't remember batch numbers etc but apart from that they look the same


----------



## blaky (Jan 16, 2014)

WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT THIS?


----------



## bigmike32 (May 18, 2013)

did you think real or fake? I gain 20 pounds and i have a better pump(hard pump) but i don't feel more stronger and i think i have gain weight only in the kitchen.I guess it's contain test but not sure if it's 4-esters.My friend have exactly the same gear and tell me it's work for him.Maybe because it's my first cycle only 2 weeks to come off, 250,500,500,500,750,1000,1000,750,500,500.thx for some advice and opinon.


----------



## bigmike32 (May 18, 2013)

p.s proplonate is written on the bottle and not propionate and i have no e.x date


----------



## max1980 (Aug 27, 2014)

hi guys how are use look a got my self some deca and sus250 pakistan made dont no if there fake or not so need ur help guys thnks


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Bumping this thread with some pictures of genuine Organon Sust. Amps are totally different to those made in Pakistan.

I picked these up from a pharmacy today, outside the UK with a GPs prescription.

Box is fairly large with only 1 amp inside.

Makes me wonder now of the legitimacy of amps I've seen in the past.


----------

